# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "svnserve"



## LocalEtc (Apr 9, 2012)

Subversion is toast on my current system complaining about gdbm despite having just executed:

`sudo portmaster -r gdbm`

resulting in:


```
===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Re-installation of gdbm-1.9.1
	Re-installation of apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1
	Re-installation of apache-2.2.22_5
	Re-installation of ap22-mod_macro-1.1.11
	Re-installation of ap22-mod_python-3.3.1_3
	Re-installation of subversion-1.7.3
```

Any clues on how to get subversion to point to libgdbm.so.4 instead of libgdbm.so.3?  Subversion error below:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgdbm.so.3" not found, required by "svnserve"
svn: E210002: Commit failed (details follow):
svn: E210002: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'svn+ssh://svn.example.com/usr/local/example/svn/example/trunk'
svn: E210002: To better debug SSH connection problems, remove the -q option from 'ssh' in the [tunnels] section of your Subversion configuration file.
svn: E210002: Network connection closed unexpectedly
svn: E210002: Your commit message was left in a temporary file:
svn: E210002:    '/usr/local/example/svn-commit.7.tmp'
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 9, 2012)

Update your ports tree and rebuild to get the new version of devel/apr1.


----------



## LocalEtc (Apr 10, 2012)

Unfortunately that didn't work.  I ran `portsnap fetch extract` then `portmaster devel/apr1` and finally `portmaster -r gdbm` which bumped subversion from 


```
Upgrade of subversion-1.7.3 to subversion-1.7.4_1
```

but I am still getting the missing library error.


----------



## LocalEtc (Apr 11, 2012)

*T*his was my error, sorry.  I was trying to fix a client problem when it was a server problem, duh.


----------

